# Setting up a 7.2 home theater system...does this look correct?



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Hello everyone,

I am finishing my basement. The most exciting component is building a 7.2 home theater. I have created a rendering of what I think it should look like (attached) but would like some expert opinions. Please note, you will see a wall or two that looks like this: == === = ===. These are dimensional walls. Simply put, there is no wall there. The purpose of dimensional walls is to define the purpose for a given area (e.g. billiards room).

Thanks to everyone who provides meaningful feedback!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I think your on the right track however the subs placement may not be ideal but you wont really know until you try it. The surround speaker placement may be a little close to the seating as its not supposed to be directly firing at the seating, are the tweeters aimable?


----------



## MLGamer (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes, the tweeters can be aimed.


~MLGamer


----------

